# Bootcamp refuse de partitionner mon disque



## Nimbus (30 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

Après avoir mis à jour mon imac intel acheté en juillet 2006 (10.4.7) ainsi que le firmware, lorsque je lance l'assistant bootcamp j'ai le message d'erreur suivant:
"*Ce disque de démarrage ne peut être partitionné ou restauré sur une seule partition.*
le disque de démarrage doit être formaté comme volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé) simple ou avoir déjà été partitionné par Assistant Bootcamp pour l'installation de Windows"

Vérification faite, le format est bien Mac OS éténdu journalisé.
En fait j'ai déjà partitionné mon disque en deux lors de l'installation du système avec Diskcopy.
Dois je tout recommencer ?
Merci de me répondre, je n'ai rien trouvé à ce sujet dans le forum


----------



## Toumak (30 Juillet 2006)

alors tu ne pourras pas utiliser bootcamp car celui-ci demande de n'avoir qu'une seule partition
mais c'est pas grave. moi j'ai bien installé xp sur mon imac en ayant 3 partitions
en fait il faut utiliser le terminal


----------



## Nimbus (30 Juillet 2006)

dhromz a dit:
			
		

> alors tu ne pourras pas utiliser bootcamp car celui-ci demande de n'avoir qu'une seule partition
> mais c'est pas grave. moi j'ai bien installé xp sur mon imac en ayant 3 partitions
> en fait il faut utiliser le terminal



Super! mais y a t il un tutorial quelque part pour cette installation?


----------



## Toumak (30 Juillet 2006)

en fait moi j'avais une seule partition et j'en voulais 3 et pas deux comme avec bootcamp
j'ai donc utilisé le terminal pour diviser mon unique partition en 3 : 2 pr osx et une  pr xp
toi si je comprends bien tu as déjà 2 partitions et tu veux en faire une troisième pour installer xp non ?


----------



## Nimbus (30 Juillet 2006)

dhromz a dit:
			
		

> en fait moi j'avais une seule partition et j'en voulais 3 et pas deux comme avec bootcamp
> j'ai donc utilisé le terminal pour diviser mon unique partition en 3 : 2 pr osx et une  pr xp
> toi si je comprends bien tu as déjà 2 partitions et tu veux en faire une troisième pour installer xp non ?



oui, c'est tout à fait ça...


----------



## Toumak (30 Juillet 2006)

ok dans ce cas, il faut que tu me dises ce que tu as comme partitions et sur laquelle tu voudrais prendre un bout pour créer une partition pour xp
pour que j'y vois plus clair ouvre le terminal (applications>utilitaires) et tapes diskutil list
(ça va détailler tes partitions et ça va nous aider par la suite)
dis moi ce que tu vois( fais un copier-coller)


----------



## Nimbus (30 Juillet 2006)

dhromz a dit:
			
		

> ok dans ce cas, il faut que tu me dises ce que tu as comme partitions et sur laquelle tu voudrais prendre un bout pour créer une partition pour xp
> pour que j'y vois plus clair ouvre le terminal (applications>utilitaires) et tapes diskutil list
> (ça va détailler tes partitions et ça va nous aider par la suite)
> dis moi ce que tu vois( fais un copier-coller)



voilà ce que j'obtiens:
/dev/disk0
   #:                   type name               size      identifier
   0:  GUID_partition_scheme                    *232.9 GB disk0
   1:                    EFI                    200.0 MB  disk0s1
   2:              Apple_HFS Macintosh HD       210.0 GB  disk0s2
   3:              Apple_HFS Service            22.4 GB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1
   #:                   type name               size      identifier
   0: FDisk_partition_scheme                    *496.0 MB disk1
   1:              Apple_HFS NO NAME            496.0 MB  disk1s1
/dev/disk2
   #:                   type name               size      identifier
   0: Apple_partition_scheme                    *11.4 MB  disk2
   1:    Apple_partition_map                    31.5 KB   disk2s1
   2:              Apple_HFS meteo_1.4.4        11.4 MB   disk2s2


----------



## Toumak (30 Juillet 2006)

bon j'ai essayé de repartitionner une partition en deux mais il s'est avéré que c'est impossible
donc si tu veux avoir 3 partitions, 2 osx 1 xp ou otr chose
tu dois reformatter le dd en une seule partition, ensuite réinstaller le système et enfin repartitionner la grosse partition en trois

dsl mais c'est le seul moyen


----------



## Nimbus (30 Juillet 2006)

dhromz a dit:
			
		

> bon j'ai essayé de repartitionner une partition en deux mais il s'est avéré que c'est impossible
> donc si tu veux avoir 3 partitions, 2 osx 1 xp ou otr chose
> tu dois reformatter le dd en une seule partition, ensuite réinstaller le système et enfin repartitionner la grosse partition en trois
> 
> dsl mais c'est le seul moyen



ok merci je m'y mets


----------



## Nimbus (30 Juillet 2006)

Nimbus a dit:
			
		

> ok merci je m'y mets



encore une question: une fois que j'ai tout reformaté, et créé avec bootcamp la partition xp, comment je fais pour diviser en deux la partition os x qui me reste?


----------



## Toumak (30 Juillet 2006)

surtout pas utiliser bootcamp car tu aurais de nouveau 2 partition et tu ne pourrais plus repartitionner
dabord sauve bien toutes tes données
ensuite démarre sur le cd d'install, reformatte le disque en une partition via l'utilitaire de disque et réinstalle le système.
une fois que tu as fait ça dis le moi, il faudra ensuite repartitionner via le terminal, c'est le seul moyen
mais sauve bien toutes tes données


----------



## Nimbus (30 Juillet 2006)

dhromz a dit:
			
		

> surtout pas utiliser bootcamp car tu aurais de nouveau 2 partition et tu ne pourrais plus repartitionner
> dabord sauve bien toutes tes données
> ensuite démarre sur le cd d'install, reformatte le disque en une partition via l'utilitaire de disque et réinstalle le système.
> une fois que tu as fait ça dis le moi, il faudra ensuite repartitionner via le terminal, c'est le seul moyen
> mais sauve bien toutes tes données




voilà, j'ai tout reformaté..et maintenant?


----------



## Toumak (30 Juillet 2006)

tu as reformatt&#233; et r&#233;install&#233; osx?


----------



## Nimbus (30 Juillet 2006)

dhromz a dit:
			
		

> tu as reformatté et réinstallé osx?



oui, ça y est


----------



## Toumak (30 Juillet 2006)

ok maintenant refait diskutil list dans le terminal et remontre moi ce qu'il met


----------



## Nimbus (30 Juillet 2006)

dhromz a dit:
			
		

> ok maintenant refait diskutil list dans le terminal et remontre moi ce qu'il met



voilà:
/dev/disk0
   #:                   type name               size      identifier
   0:  GUID_partition_scheme                    *232.9 GB disk0
   1:                    EFI                    200.0 MB  disk0s1
   2:              Apple_HFS Macintosh HD       232.6 GB  disk0s2


----------



## Toumak (30 Juillet 2006)

Nimbus a dit:
			
		

> voilà:
> /dev/disk0
> #:                   type name               size      identifier
> 0:  GUID_partition_scheme                    *232.9 GB disk0
> ...


ok impec
la partition sur laquelle est installé osx est la n°2
c'est celle là qu'on va repartitionner
maintenant tu dois juste me dire en combien de partition tu veux la repartitionner ainsi que les tailles des nouvelles partitions, en sachant que tu ne pourras plus changer ni le nombre ni la taille de tes partitions.réfléchis-y bien et ensuite il restera plus qu'un petit truc à taper dans le terminal


----------



## Nimbus (30 Juillet 2006)

dhromz a dit:
			
		

> ok impec
> la partition sur laquelle est installé osx est la n°2
> c'est celle là qu'on va repartitionner
> maintenant tu dois juste me dire en combien de partition tu veux la repartitionner ainsi que les tailles des nouvelles partitions, en sachant que tu ne pourras plus changer ni le nombre ni la taille de tes partitions.réfléchis-y bien et ensuite il restera plus qu'un petit truc à taper dans le terminal


Partition principale de 170 Gb, secondaire 30 Gb, windows 30 Gb...


----------



## Toumak (30 Juillet 2006)

Nimbus a dit:
			
		

> Partition principale de 170 Gb, secondaire 30 Gb, windows 30 Gb...


fais un copier-coller de ceci dans le terminal et tape enter

_ sudo diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 170G "Journaled HFS+" secondaire 30G "MS-DOS FAT32" windows 30G_

il va te demander ton mot de passe, entre le (ne t'inqui&#232;te pas si il ne s'affiche pas c normal) et fini par enter

logiquement &#231;a va repartitionner tout seul.&#231;a prend qq secondes
dis moi si &#231;a a march&#233; ou si ya un probl&#232;me


----------



## Nimbus (30 Juillet 2006)

dhromz a dit:
			
		

> fais un copier-coller de ceci dans le terminal et tape enter
> 
> _ sudo diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 170G "Journaled HFS+" secondaire 30G "MS-DOS FAT32" windows 30G_
> 
> ...



non ça ne marche pas un diskutil list m'indique que rien n'a changé


----------



## Nimbus (30 Juillet 2006)

Nimbus a dit:
			
		

> non ça ne marche pas un diskutil list m'indique que rien n'a changé


voici le résultat:
sudo diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 170G "Journaled HFS+" secondaire 30G "MS-DOS FAT32" windows 30G
Disk Utility Tool
Utility to manage local disks and volumes.
Most options require root access to the device

Usage:  diskutil <verb> <options>
     <verb> is one of the following:
     list                  (List the partitions of a disk)
     information | info    (Get information on a disk or volume)

     unmount               (Unmount a single volume)
     unmountDisk           (Unmount an entire disk (all volumes))
     eject                 (Eject a disk)
     mount                 (Mount a single volume)
     mountDisk             (Mount an entire disk (all mountable volumes))
     rename                (Rename a volume)

     enableJournal         (Enable HFS+ journaling on a mounted HFS+ volume)
     disableJournal        (Disable HFS+ journaling on a mounted HFS+ volume)

     verifyVolume          (Verify the structure of a volume)
     repairVolume          (Repair the structure of a volume)

     verifyPermissions     (Verify the permissions of a volume)
     repairPermissions     (Repair the permissions of a volume)
     repairOS9Permissions  (Repair the permissions for the current
                                Classic boot volume)

     eraseDisk             (Erase an existing disk, removing all volumes)
     eraseVolume           (Erase an existing volume)
     reformat              (Reformat an existing volume)
     eraseOptical          (Erase an optical media (CD/RW, DVD/RW, etc.))
     zeroDisk              (Erase a disk, writing zeros to the media)
     randomDisk            (Erase a disk, writing random data to the media)
     secureErase           (Securely erase a disk or freespace on a volume)

     partitionDisk         ((re)Partition a disk, removing all volumes)

     createRAID            (Create a RAID set on multiple disks)
     destroyRAID           (Destroy an existing RAID set)
     checkRAID             (Check a RAID set for errors)
     enableRAID            (Convert a disk to a degraded RAID mirror set)
     convertRAID           (Convert a RAID 1.x (pre-Tiger) to a RAID 2.x (Tiger))
     updateRAID            (Update the settings of an existing RAID)
     addToRAID             (Add a spare or member disk to an existing RAID)
     removeFromRAID        (Remove a spare or member disk from an existing RAID)
     repairMirror          (Repair a damaged RAID mirror set)

     diskutil <verb> with no options will provide help on that verb

diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                   type name               size      identifier
   0:  GUID_partition_scheme                    *232.9 GB disk0
   1:                    EFI                    200.0 MB  disk0s1
   2:              Apple_HFS Macintosh HD       232.6 GB  disk0s2


----------



## Nimbus (30 Juillet 2006)

peut-être un pb de guillemets dans l'instruction?


----------



## Toumak (30 Juillet 2006)

et quand tu as tapé la ligne dans le terminal est-ce qu'il a dit quelque chose?
vas toujours voir dans l'utilitaire disque (applications>utilitaires) et dis moi si tu vois plusieurs partitions ou tjs une seule


----------



## Nimbus (30 Juillet 2006)

Dans diskutility il n'y a qu'un seul volume...

Après sudo diskutil et avant le password il y avait le message suivant:

We trust you have received the usual lecture from the local System
Administrator. It usually boils down to these three things:

    #1) Respect the privacy of others.
    #2) Think before you type.
    #3) With great power comes great responsibility.


----------



## Toumak (30 Juillet 2006)

ouais ça c'est logique par contre en effet ya un petit problème je vai chercher et jte dis quoi


----------



## Toumak (30 Juillet 2006)

réessaie avec ça

sudo diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 170G "Journaled HFS+" <secondaire> 30G "MS-DOS FAT32" <windows> 30G


----------



## Nimbus (30 Juillet 2006)

marche pô!

"-bash: secondaire: No such file or directory"


----------



## Nimbus (30 Juillet 2006)

Pour la syntaxe j'ai trouvé, il fallait écrire:
"sudo diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 170G "Journaled HFS+" service 32G "MS-DOS FAT32" windows 30G"

Maintenant utilitaire de disque me montre bien trois partitions, mais indique que les deux nouvelles partitions ne sont pas montées. Que dois-je faire?


----------



## Nimbus (30 Juillet 2006)

... la commande "monter" d'utilitaire de disque est inopérante....


----------



## Toumak (30 Juillet 2006)

logiquement on ne peut monter que la partition en HFS+
la partition fat32 montera quand xp sera installé dessus
arrive-tu a faire monter la partition service de 30G?


----------



## Nimbus (30 Juillet 2006)

non... ni par diskutility, ni par le terminal (je ne maîtrise pas vraiment la syntaxe...


----------



## Toumak (30 Juillet 2006)

refait un diskutil list pour voir ce qu'il met maintenant


----------



## Nimbus (30 Juillet 2006)

J'ai tapé dans le Terminal:
diskutil mount /dev/disk0s3 .et il a inscrit:
Volume /dev/disk0s3 mounted

ensuite en diskutil list j'ai:

/dev/disk0
   #:                   type name               size      identifier
   0:  GUID_partition_scheme                    *232.9 GB disk0
   1:                    EFI                    200.0 MB  disk0s1
   2:              Apple_HFS Macintosh HD       170.0 GB  disk0s2
   3:              Apple_HFS                    31.9 GB   disk0s3
   4:   Microsoft Basic Data                    30.6 GB   disk0s4
/dev/disk1
   #:                   type name               size      identifier
   0: FDisk_partition_scheme                    *496.0 MB disk1
   1:              Apple_HFS NO NAME            496.0 MB  disk1s1

je ne comprends plus rien j'ai maintenant un disk0 et un disk1!!!!
En plus diskutility me présente toujours mon disk0s3 comme non monté.

 je suis sur msn:  vadim490@hotmail.com...


----------



## Nimbus (30 Juillet 2006)

suis idiot: disk1 n'est autre que ma clef usb (no name) ouf...
reste que je n'arrive toujours pas à monter mon volume service


----------



## Toumak (30 Juillet 2006)

j'ai peut-être une solution pas très radicale mais ça peut marcher
si tu essaies de cloner(via carbon copy cloner par exemple)  ta partition osx sur ta partition services, celle-ci devrait logiquement monter
tu peux toujours essayer car si via le terminal ça n'est pas possible, je ne comprends pas
ou bien tu peux installer osx sur ta partition services et le supprimer par la suite


----------



## Nimbus (30 Juillet 2006)

de toutes façons, si je ne peux pas monter ma partition DOS, je ne vois pas comment je vais pouvoir y installer Windows.
Je crois que je vais tout recommencer, et suivre la procédure indiquée par boot camp.
merci de ton aide, cela m'a ouvert quelques horizons.


----------



## Toumak (30 Juillet 2006)

pour la partition dos c'est pas grave
tu n'as pas besoin de la faire monter
j'ai fait la même chose que toi (càd 2 partition hfs+ et 1 ms-dos)
il faut que tu démarre sur le cd d'install d'xp 
là tu verras que tu peux choisir la partition dos créée précédemment ( malgré qu'elle ne monte pas sous osx)
essaie et tu verras que ça marche


----------



## belzebuth (30 Août 2006)

Toumak a dit:
			
		

> pour la partition dos c'est pas grave
> tu n'as pas besoin de la faire monter
> j'ai fait la même chose que toi (càd 2 partition hfs+ et 1 ms-dos)
> il faut que tu démarre sur le cd d'install d'xp
> ...




comment fais tu pour démarrer sur le CD d'install de XP sans avoir installé bootcamp???

moi j'aimerais me retrouver a la fin avec

20Go OS X
10Go XP
81Go Fichiers

pour le moment, sans jamais avoir installé bootcamp, j'ai déjà ces trois partitions, dont XP formaté en MS-DOS via utilitaire de disque....


----------



## Toumak (30 Août 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> comment fais tu pour démarrer sur le CD d'install de XP sans avoir installé bootcamp???
> 
> moi j'aimerais me retrouver a la fin avec
> 
> ...



bootcamp sert juste à partitionner le disque 
hors si on utilise un autre outil (ici on utilise le terminal), plus besoin de bootcamp
bootcamp va être utile car il va nous permettre de graver les drivers pour xp

donc dans ton cas, tu devrais entrer dans le terminal quelque chose comme ça :

sudo diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 20G "Journaled HFS+" <fichiers> 81G "MS-DOS FAT32" <xp> 10G

par contre je sais plus trop si il faut laisser ou non les < > qui entourent les noms, essaie avec et sans , tu verras bien

ceci ne marchera biensur que si tu n'as qu'une seule partition 
fais attention à ce que le total de données déjà présentes sur ton mac soit inférieur à 20G, sinon tu en perdras
en fait, il va prendre ta partition, la couper en trois et mettre les données déjà présentes sur la nouvelle partition de osx (ici 20G)


----------



## belzebuth (30 Août 2006)

mais j'ai d&#233;j&#224; les trois partitions!

je n'arrive pas &#224; lancer bootcamp car mon disque est d&#233;j&#224; partitionn&#233;....


----------



## Toumak (30 Août 2006)

ah ben c'est normal &#231;a
il ne peut plus partitionner un disque d&#233;j&#224; partitionn&#233;
tu veux faire quoi alors
graver les drivers c'est &#231;a ?si c'est &#231;a pas de panique


----------



## bartsimp (23 Septembre 2006)

Bon, j'ai une question, j'ai cru bon moi aussi &#224; l'arriv&#233;e de mon macbook de faire une partition windows... Donc, la question est comment extraire lesdits drivers de boot camp qui refuse maintenant de s'installer  car il y a 2 partitions
 ?

UPDATE : trouv&#233; : aller dans afficher les contenus du paquet bootcamp, dans resources se trouve un joli DiskImage.dmg 
c'est parti pour un essai de vista !


----------



## Toumak (24 Septembre 2006)

bartsimp a dit:


> Bon, j'ai une question, j'ai cru bon moi aussi à l'arrivée de mon macbook de faire une partition windows... Donc, la question est comment extraire lesdits drivers de boot camp qui refuse maintenant de s'installer  car il y a 2 partitions
> ?
> 
> UPDATE : trouvé : aller dans afficher les contenus du paquet bootcamp, dans resources se trouve un joli DiskImage.dmg
> c'est parti pour un essai de vista !


pas besoin d'installer de driver pour vista
et de toute manière, je doute que ceux créés pour xp fonctionneraient


----------



## Aldiyin (4 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

je me permets d'upper ce message : j'ai exactement le même message d'erreur au lancement de bootcamp, sauf que... mon disque dur n'est pas partitionné! Je suis sur un macbook leopard dont le disque est tout neuf, bien en format journalisé... Comprend po 0_O

Si quelqun a une idée.. Merci par avance!


----------



## swissman (5 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir!

J'ai deux partitions pour OSX et mes données, et j'aimerais en faire une troisième (à partir d'un "splittage" de la deuxième) pour installer Windows dessus. J'ai découvert que l'Utilitaire Disque de Léopard permet de partitionner à la volée. Est-ce possible de créer cette troisième partition pour Boot Camp, de la formater en FAT32, et d'installer Windows XP et les drivers Boot Camp dessus? Comment faire?

Merci de vos réponses!


----------



## CosmoSis (2 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème qu'expliqué dans ce post: à savoir "Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré dans une seule partition."

J'ai tapé la commande "diskutil list" dans le terminal et voilà ce que j'obtiens :

/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:             FDisk_partition_scheme                        *298.1 Gi   disk0
   1:                  Apple_HFS Leopard                            298.1 Gi   disk0s1


Quelqu'un saurais comment m'aider.
J'aurais bien essayé de partionner mon disque en utilisant la commande "sudo diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 20G "Journaled HFS+" < ... > ??G "MS-DOS FAT32" < ... > ??G"

Est ce que celà fonctionne ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## divoli (2 Mars 2009)

Salut,


Quel problème ? Le même problème que qui ? Ce topic est assez vieux, du début des MacIntel...

Si tu n'arrives pas a créer une partition bootcamp (et en supposant que tu n'aies que la partition hébergeant OS X), c'est probablement que ton DD est trop fragmenté.


----------



## CosmoSis (2 Mars 2009)

Mon disque dur est en une seule partion pour le moment.
J'ai tout essayer je crois pour le partionner mais en vain.

"c'est probablement que ton DD est trop fragmenté. 	"  Pour y remédier que dois je faire ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## divoli (2 Mars 2009)

Il faudrait:

- Effectuer une sauvegarde démarrable ("clone bootable") sur un DD externe, en vérifiant ensuite que tu peux bien démarrer dessus,
- Reformater ton DD interne (via l'Utilitaire de disque) en redémarrant sur le DVD d'installation de Leopard,
- Tout réinstaller en redémarrant sur ton DD externe, puis en reclonant dans le sens DD externe ---> DD interne,
- Redémarrer sur le DD interne, puis relancer l'Assistant Boot Camp.


----------



## CosmoSis (2 Mars 2009)

Merci de ton aide.

Pourrais m'expliquer comment créer un "clone bootable"
Ca fait environ 2h que je galère a essayer de partionner mais rien ne fonctionne...


----------



## divoli (2 Mars 2009)

Je te renvoie vers ce tutorial (créer sous OS 10.4, mais cela n'a aucune importance). Tu peux, comme indiqué sur la vidéo, utiliser le logiciel SuperDuper!, gratuit dans sa version de base (et suffisante dans ton cas).

Sinon, tu peux aussi aller voir là.

Vérifie bien que tu peux redémarrer sur le clone, avant de formatter le DD interne.


Une autre solution serait de directement défragmenter le DD interne avec certains logiciels (à ma connaissance tous payants) comme iDefrag. Mais ce n'est pas sans risque, j'ai tendance à la déconseiller...


----------



## CosmoSis (2 Mars 2009)

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide.
Je vais essayer ca de suite =)


----------



## CosmoSis (3 Mars 2009)

Je viens de faire ce que tu m'as conseillé de faire. Cependant, cela ne fonctionne pas.
J'ai toujours le même problème d'erreur.

Serait t'il possible de partionner mon DD interne en même temps que je le formate, puis de restaurer mon clone sur la partition dédiée a mac et installer windows sur l'autre partition ?


----------



## CosmoSis (3 Mars 2009)

Désolé pour le Triple-post. Je n'ai pas trouvé la fonction pour éditer mon message précédant.

Un problème subsiste toujours. Je m'explique. J'ai donc formaté mon disque dur en deux partitions une de 300Go l'autre de 20Go. J'ai installé windows sur celle de 20Go tout fonctionne en appuyant sur la touche option en démarrant j'arrive a démarrer sur windows. Ensuite je démarre sur un clone que j'ai créer au préalable. Je restaure donc ce clone sur la partition de 300Go dédiée a Mac OsX. Mais voilà quand je démarre normalement mon ordinateur ne boot sur aucun des deux système. Il reste sur une page grise.
En appuyant sur la touche option en démarrant je peux choisir un de deux système, le boot sur les deux fonctionne. (Vous suivez toujours?!)
Je suis alors allé dans préférence système démarrage, mais là on ne me propose de choisir aucun disque de démarrage par défaut. Je suis perdu. Comment puis-je choisir le démarage sur Mac OsX par défaut ?

Merci d'avance


----------

